# Tetra Safe Start replaces Bio-Spira



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

So apparently the parent company of Tetra has purchased Marineland and has replaced the bio-spira product with new Tetra SafeStart. It includes the same live bacteria that were in the bio-spira but Tetra claims that they have stabilized the bacteria in a manner which allows the procuct to not have to be refrigerated.

Has anyone used the product with any success?

I setup a 80 gallon tank 1 week ago with 4 giant danios (eventually I'll add in some cichlids). Yesterday I checked my levels and ammonia was .5, nitrites 0, nitrates 0

I added a bottle of safe start in last night at 6:00PM. 24 hours later and there is no change to my readings. Still .5 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate. Just curious if anyone else has had success with this product. I've always taken the old fashioned route of adding a couple of hardy fish and waiting it out in the past, but I thought I would take advantage of science this time.

I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts.


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

I use it in work regularily when i'm setting up new tanks and it wosks well.


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

I added the tetra safe start Saturday, along with 10 small danios in a 90g tank.

I tested the water Sunday morning: Ammonia and Nitrites read between 0-.25, Nitrates were at 20 and ph at 7.8.

Took readings again Monday morning and all the numbers were the same.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

if you have any hiccups ...then let us know ...sounds amazing.


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

took tests again Tuesday morning:

Ammonia almost zero (I've read in other forums that depending on the test, it may never truly read zero but it probably is)
Trites almost zero
Trates about 10

I use the API test kit. It says it's for saltwater, but I read the instructions and it said it can test saltwater and freshwater.

I'm planning on taking some water to the lfs today just to get another opinion


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

if these fish are just floating around and not fed too much then maybe the cycle hasnt even started.....just a thought...i could be wrong.


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know if maybe the fish are too small to cycle a 90g tank, but I took a sample to the lfs and they came up with the same numbers I did.

I know ammonia and nitrites are supposed to be zero and right now they're in the 0 to .25 range. Can readings ever really be zero? When I was researching my saltwater tank, it's also said amm and trites should be zero but a little bit is still OK, but obviously not optimal.

To make a long story short, I'm with you zazz, don't know if the cycle has started but it must be, right? Because if it wasn't, wouldn't the ammonia levels be rising instead of being stable?


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

TK22,

If your trites and trates haven't moved, I'm guessing the cycle hasn't started yet.

As I'm sure you're aware, nitrites are the byproduct of ammonia being broken down. If you still have an ammonia reading and no nitrites, I would guess your cycle hasn't started.

You originally posted Friday. Any changes?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I was cyling my 75 gallon and I was getting super high nitrites, I didn't want the fish to die so I bought the big safe start and after 1 day nitrites were 0 and I finnaly had nitrates! Im a beliver now!


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

I've been testing for a week now

Put Tetra Safe Start in Sunday, it's now Friday and my readings have been the same for a week:

PH 7.8-8.0
Am: 0-.25
Trites: 0-.25
Trates: about 20

Fish (6 danios- 3 large, 3 small) are fine. Have not lost one to tank conditions (although I did lose some small danios to my overflow. It appears the rest have learned because no one's committed suicide)

I think I'm pretty confident in saying that my tank is cycled and I would have to recommend the Tetra Safe Start.

Now, to add my fish


----------

